# question on equipping SM vet tankhunting squads



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Greetings all:

essentially, I've got a vet tankhunter squad with multi-melta (I know a lascannon is probably better, but I've GOT a multimelta) and was thinking of putting it in a razorback with lascannons; just wondering what you thought the best combo for the sergeant would be - and indeed the spare special-weapon trooper?

I was thinking power-fist and plasma for the serge, but I'm scared of overheat... so maybe combi-melta? No ideas for the spare trooper... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

if youre scared of overheat, leave plasma at home. also, a combi bolter rather than a bolt pistol wont give you the bonus attack for 2 CCW.

give the sergeant terminator honours, a fist, and a bolt pistol. and id probably give the special weapons guy a plasma gun.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

well, i would give them a rhino instead to allow you to shoot out of it. If you are looking for an assaultable squad, do what i do. Give the commander a power fist and a combimelta. use the bolter in everything except the turn you plan to assault. then its a meltagun and assaultable with. (pretty nice huh?) the other guy should get a meltagun. rush the rhino up the field with the melta guys demolishing anything that can shoot (preferably tanks) just remember that when you do shoot from the top it make the rhino open topped for the turn, but i think its worth it for the extra firepower. With the combi-melta and power fist your commander comes out to be 55 points. a pretty good buy for a fist and melta. i would suggest giving him terminator honors if possible. that extra attack could be a tank pounder . GL


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

If you make the Plasma pistol master crafted, you could reroll 1 overheat.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

lol never thought of that...but then again, unill the near future my army has no plasma weapons besides 2 pistols. but master crafting is 15 points and not something i have extra every game, but if u have the points, a great buy! Also think about mastercrafting a librarians force weapon then using might of heroes. fun times. XD


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmm, thanks for the suggestions, some things to think on... 

I like the master-crafted plasma pistol idea, neat, and take the point about lack of two ccw for the serge; not sure if I really want them in assault anyway however.

I figured on them being dedicated tankhunters, which is why I was thinking of a Razorback with lascannons. Good point about the Rhino and its hatches however. On the other hand, at 20 points a pop for the rest of the squad including krak, without gaining any more tankbusting power, I might be better off sticking to my 6 guys in the Razorback plan...

Not sure if a librarian is best suited to the role of tankhunter supreme, I could be wrong.

BTW, nightmarine, I think your avatar is awesome and cool. Just sat here for about 3 minutes staring, instead of reading/typing.

thanks all for the suggestions... keep em coming!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

being a fairly valuable squad they are more than likely gonna end up being assualted, ao the extra attack is well worth the points. a bolt pistol is only one point so there isnt a lot to lose.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Well if I was gonna use the veterans with a multi-melta for tank hunting I'd go with Infiltrate.

Something like:
8x Vets, Multi-melta, Plasma Gun, Vet, Fist, Infiltrate - 194

& if it was my army I would also upgrade the vet sarge to an apothacary & give him a Plasma Pistol.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

dakari-mane said:


> ... I would also upgrade the vet sarge to an apothacary...


Can't do this as don't have the necessary trait, I'm afraid.



cccp_one said:


> ...a bolt pistol is only one point so there isnt a lot to lose...


That's an interesting point. I'd assumed that it was free -

'a sergeant may replace his bolter for a bolt pistol and ccw for free'; sergeant gains term. honours, but as far as can see, keeps weapons; swaps ccw for Fist (and pays points of course, but keeps bolt pistol).

I've always assumed the 1-pt cost was for characters who don't come with 'standard' weapons, eg commanders.

Any opinions on this, anyone?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> I've always assumed the 1-pt cost was for characters who don't come with 'standard' weapons, eg commanders.


no, youre right. too long playing with the guard im afraid!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd take a melta-gun over a plasma-gun personally and go with the MC Plasma pistol for the Serge. That way your forced to get up nice and close to be effective but when you are, just watch that metal melt. 

I'm a little hazy on current vechile rules so somebody please confirm. If you can fire those Lascannons on the Razor while moving at full speed I'd take the Razorback. However if you can't when moving at full speed I'd take the Rhino as if you buy those Lascannons you want to be using them as much as possible and if you moving the entire time and can't shoot its quite a large waste of points.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

if you have a lascannon/plasma squad you arent gonna be moving them, so movement and shizz isnt too much of a problem. you could use the razorback for mobile cover etc if you had to.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking; first tun, move them in the razorback to the most advantageous position I can, offload them, use the razorback as a 'tank-lite' and hit the opposition's heavy armour with multi-melta, plasma gun and plasma pistol (maybe) and use the lascannons on the razorback to take out the same, or possibly a second, target.

Also run a dev. squad with 4 missile-launchers at the same time, either krakking more armour or fragging big wedges of troops.

"...in theory..."


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> Also run a dev. squad with 4 missile-launchers at the same time, either krakking more armour or fragging big wedges of troops.


Frankly this is a much better investment for tank hunting. Take a doctrine that allows you to have tank hunter & they will shine.

TBH the razorback really is not good for moving troops because:
It costs a lot & is only av11.
If you are moving troops you will want to be moving over 6” so it can’t fire.
Troops being moved into a forward position will be taking fire therefore you’ll need more than 6 of them.

So IMNAAHO you should either:
A) Use a larger squad in a rhino for rushing forward & claiming objectives or
B) Buy the razorback for a 6man devastator squad & it can stand & shoot with its squad.

:wink:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

me? get two dev squads with missile launchers and multimeltas/lascannons, and a big ass body guard. i like lots of troops


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

more or less in reverse order:

Initiate and 2 dev squads; no problem (except getting another multi-melta and 2 lascannons, which is only like, financial);

Dakari-Mane and tankhunting devs; not possible I'm afraid, traits are already decided, so only vet skills for vets (and command squads I suppose);

- and razorbacks in general; I really do take the point about the limitations of razorbacks, but I don't agree they're all that expensive, and importantly they don't take up any force-org slots (this is a really good reason for taking them, IMHO - and it IS humble this time - I do like 'IMNAAHO', tho'!). True the unit will take fire, but I'm hoping that the razorback will draw some of that, and also the approx 10-11 other units I have on the table;

- on alternatives; yes, I plan on having 'at least' one squad in a rhino for a forward rush on objectives, and in theory a 6-man dev squad in a razorback is cool. I'll try to re-write an alternative list for that bit and see how it works, ta.

Jacobite on melta-guns; sorry I didn't respond before, yes I like the idea of a melta gun, the reason I was running with a plasma gun is I think I have one lying around in my bits box, and I'm trying to keep costs down (hence not being terribly keen to buy more devs, rather than making the best of what I've got!)

Thanks all for help and input, keep it coming, it may take time for me to ork (sorry I mean 'work'... I think) through replies but I am reading it all, and thinking it through!

Cheers!


----------

